# Boston Accoustics MCS 150?



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Has anyone heard of these? I can't find anything when googling them. I found them at Brandsmart for $250. They seem to be almost identical to the MCS 130. Maybe a Brandsmart exclusive? I listened to them in the store and they sounded good to me. I am upgrading from just listening on TV speakers to installing surround sound with a whole home system attached to zone 2. I think I have my receiver picked out and now would like a surround sound bundle with sub for $300 or less (closing on a house so high end just isn't in the budget.....yet ).


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Boston in general makes quality speakers but these are "mini speakers" which will always have their limitations in real rooms.

I'm looking at the spec... sensitivity ain't too bad at 88db/w/m however the LCRs use a pair of 3.5" drivers which only extend down to 120hz which will however make subwoofer localization / integration a possible problem, as well as possible distortion in the midrange.

I really do recommend just getting a pair of quality stereo bookshelves, and then moving them to surrounds in the future - for example the Pioneer -41.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

I do have the okay to "do what I have to" and get something we will be happy with when we sit down to watch a movie. That being said I don't want to buy more than I need. I'm open to suggestions but would like to go ahead and do the surrounds to begin with. Any recommendations for a better set? I am looking into the Pioneers right now that were mentioned in the previous post but really want to get a 5.1 set to get a more full experience initially. I have some old Bose speakers that I could pair with a receiver to just get me by. I don't have it set up that way right now because of receiver limitations, but I'm getting a new receiver anyway.

Recommend away!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

lucky53s said:


> I do have the okay to "do what I have to" and get something we will be happy with when we sit down to watch a movie. That being said I don't want to buy more than I need.


What is the maxium budget?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lucky53s said:


> Has anyone heard of these? I can't find anything when googling them. I found them at Brandsmart for $250. They seem to be almost identical to the MCS 130. Maybe a Brandsmart exclusive? I listened to them in the store and they sounded good to me. I am upgrading from just listening on TV speakers to installing surround sound with a whole home system attached to zone 2. I think I have my receiver picked out and now would like a surround sound bundle with sub for $300 or less (closing on a house so high end just isn't in the budget.....yet ).


Hello,
They very well could be exclusive to Brandsmart. Often Companies release a model that is almost identical to a mainstream model only having a few minor tweaks and sold at a far lower price than the model it is based off. This is done to protect other dealers as they would get destroyed when price matched. Also, Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha, and others have AVR's that are virtually identical to the mainstream AVR for distribution at places like Sears, Wal-Mart, and other budget friendly stores.

Allocating $300 for a Center Channel, Surrounds and Subwoofer will prove to be difficult should you desire quality. A Subwoofer like the Dayton Sub 120 can be had between $150-180 Dollars and is a fantastic value. I would start with something like that and a Center Channel. Newegg often has some amazing deals on Speakers. On the whole, Speaker Bundles are quite compromised due to needing to reach the low price point while retaining profitability.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Let's go with $500 including a sub. That is why a bundled system appeals to me. And it's looking like I may be pairing it with an Onkyo 709. I can update on that after my trip to the store after work.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

lucky53s said:


> Let's go with $500 including a sub. That is why a bundled system appeals to me. And it's looking like I may be pairing it with an Onkyo 709. I can update on that after my trip to the store after work.


I would still take a look at the Definitive Studio Monotor 350, half price till the end of tomorrow.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882325059

I would take the Infinity Primus pak, over the little Boston speakers
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_108PT5PIIB/Infinity-Primus-Theater-5-pack-II.html

*************************************************************************************
This is my preference, if you do 5.1 now

You can buy 2 pair of the Pioneer BS21
http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.E256...nics&cm_pla=Home Audio&cm_ite=E256369-000-000
The center
http://www.qvc.com/CatalogSearch?la...atalogId=10151&keyword=PIONEER+CENTER+SPEAKER

If you buy the Pioneer and stretch the budget a little - then look at HSU
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-2.html


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd like to hear the Infinity speakers but that is close to something that I'm looking for. At that price I could buy a sub to go with it. I would like to have rears with a bracket to mount on the wall. Those have the keyhole on the back but that limits aiming the sound toward the couch.


----------

